# Aquatherm



## Plumberass (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Plumberass (Dec 8, 2011)

Has anybody used it. If so what do think? I find it kinda slow


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Plumberass said:


> Has anybody used it. If so what do think? I find it kinda slow


Your going to need to post an intro, if you want to be part of the party.


----------



## Plumberass (Dec 8, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Your going to need to post an intro, if you want to be part of the party.


Ok thanx


----------



## curtis2kul (Sep 14, 2008)

I ran about 100' for a water main under a building. Very time consuming. Very akward.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Now we wait for the UV to break it down if it exposed to sunlight? If its in a dark warm plant room we wait for the rats to take refuge and eat it


----------



## junker_81 (Feb 2, 2012)

wth kind of rats do you have down there in New Zeland. I've never had a problem with rats chewing on stuff.
to Plumberass keep at it. When my crew first started working with the stuff it took us twices as long to get anything done. Only reason we used the stuff was that owner wanted it (green product). After having used it for a few years now I can honestly say that my crew can slap this stuff together just as fast as we were doing propress. cheaper fitting make it worth it when the labor comes out the same.


----------



## jcesar (Oct 4, 2011)

junker_81 said:


> wth kind of rats do you have down there in New Zeland. I've never had a problem with rats chewing on stuff.
> to Plumberass keep at it. When my crew first started working with the stuff it took us twices as long to get anything done. Only reason we used the stuff was that owner wanted it (green product). After having used it for a few years now I can honestly say that my crew can slap this stuff together just as fast as we were doing propress. cheaper fitting make it worth it when the labor comes out the same.


The machines though to actually " fuse" the joints must have been costly at first.


----------



## Plumberass (Dec 8, 2011)

jcesar said:


> The machines though to actually " fuse" the joints must have been costly at first.


Now that we've used it on a few jobs it seems to be getting faster. It definitely has its pros and cons. Next big job with Auqatherm well be a 56 unit condo project. We well be running the mains and risers in Auquatherm . Pipe in pipe pex in the floor into a manifold with concrete covering. Hoping to make up some good labour and material cost by using Auquatherm. The fusion outlets are way cheaper and faster to install then a bunch of tees. This job well be a good test.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

junker_81 said:


> wth kind of rats do you have down there in New Zeland. I've never had a problem with rats chewing on stuff.
> to Plumberass keep at it. When my crew first started working with the stuff it took us twices as long to get anything done. Only reason we used the stuff was that owner wanted it (green product). After having used it for a few years now I can honestly say that my crew can slap this stuff together just as fast as we were doing propress. cheaper fitting make it worth it when the labor comes out the same.


What fusion tools did u purchase?


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

I haven't seen the rats myself but somethings been eating it! Maybe possums? The pic you displayed shows it exposed to sunlight so it will break down. I've seen it installed on cooling towers and it's broken down. The plumber chose to use the std pipe to save a few bucks. A few years later it gets replaced, Typically the maintenance guy has changed along with the accountant so no one picks up on premature failure. I've seen the same thing play out in pump stations, slaughter houses, dairy plants, breweries, hospitals, ship services etc. You don't get the life and durability out of this type of pipework? Maybe residential jobs it's okay??? At least with metal products you can get some money for scrap??


----------



## Plumberass (Dec 8, 2011)

"The pic you displayed shows it exposed to sunlight so it will break down"

If you are referring to the pic I posted there is no sunlight in the pic just a halogen lamp. As far RATS go theres no rat big enough around here to chew threw a piece of Aquatherm..


----------



## Craig (Nov 1, 2010)

Plumberass said:


> "The pic you displayed shows it exposed to sunlight so it will break down"
> 
> If you are referring to the pic I posted there is no sunlight in the pic just a halogen lamp. As far RATS go theres no rat big enough around here to chew threw a piece of Aquatherm..


Hey PlumberAss , how's the 56 unit coming along? Little faster?

Also, Plumbing Ninja seems to be a spamming rep, he's spammed almost every thread that mentions Aquatherm, with his compression fittings.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Craig said:


> Hey PlumberAss , how's the 56 unit coming along? Little faster?
> 
> Also, Plumbing Ninja seems to be a spamming rep, he's spammed almost every thread that mentions Aquatherm, with his compression fittings.


I'm a meat n potatoes kind of a guy! Too stupid to be a spamming rep (I.T Whizz). "Spam" that's the American term for canned "corned beef" isn't it? 

I'm a newbie to this site and I've only commented on what I've had experience with! We use products from Asia, USA, Europe, Israel and Australia and adopt Aussie & Uk standards so it may not all be relevent to what you do in the US. I'll contribute more when I have the time. 

Nothing against Aquathem as a company and I do commend the marketing machine behind them. I'm a bit cautious about plastics i.e UPVC,CPVC,HDPE,PPR,FRP etc there always seems to be something new coming onto the market that hasn't been trialed extensively and this is where the end user becomes the guinea pig!


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

Plumberass said:


> Now that we've used it on a few jobs it seems to be getting faster. It definitely has its pros and cons. Next big job with Auqatherm well be a 56 unit condo project. We well be running the mains and risers in Auquatherm . Pipe in pipe pex in the floor into a manifold with concrete covering. Hoping to make up some good labour and material cost by using Auquatherm. The fusion outlets are way cheaper and faster to install then a bunch of tees. This job well be a good test.


I agree with this. IMO, it's worth it with larger sizes, but 1" and less you'd be money ahead to run pex or even copper. I've installed a lot of it and I Personally don't like it. It has a few pros but it's slow, ugly, and fittings aren't readily available. However; its much cheaper than copper, lighter, can freeze & thaw, and has good insulating properties. It also has a long life span. 

If I was a contractor I'd use it run all domestic and heat mains (1.5" and larger) then I'd adapt to Wirsbo or copper at the taps.


----------

